# Amber is gone--one month later



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry you are having a blue day. Getting over death is never easy. Please try and do something good for yourself today. Go for a walk, go to Dairy Queen, go to the library and look for a book on grief. Grief is truly a process that we all have to go through sometime. Again, I am truly sorry for your pain.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I know what you're feeling. Last year I lost two of my dogs within eight months of each other. Their toys sat here on the table, the dishes in the cupboard every time I opened it. I had no idea it would be so lonely without them.

I have Leah now. She's "old" old, maybe because of her previous lifestyle. All she wants is food and a warm place to sleep. Every time I hug her, I am hugging all three of the dogs I've lost.

Someday, someone else will help fill the emptiness. But a part of her will always be there with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're having a blue day. Although loss is part of life, it is definitely the hardest, saddest part. Know that Amber loved you with every fiber of her being and knew that what you did was the best for her..... she never judged you or felt anything other than pure love. She would want you to remember the fun, happy memories that she sealed upon your heart....... and perhaps some day she would love you to honor her with another sweet fur friend. After losing my best friend on Jan 15, I've found some comfort in reliving every memory and fun time I can remember and writing in a journal...... it also helps me to write about the feelings I have.. good and bad. Remember, your forum friends are here for you to lean on whenever you feel the need.

Betty


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I know it is still raw - I lost Ginny in November and still can't believe that i will never be greeted with a fluffy toy at my feet. Try to remember that it is only Amber's body that is left, her soul is at the bridge - and i am sure that she understands. Her many memories will live on in your heart and nobody or anythng can ever take that away from you. In time, the memories will be a little easier to take out and you will smile again. 

Sleep softly Amber - free from pain.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Those tissues are building a stairway to Heaven. Amber is all around you, so keep your eyes open. We never forget those who have touched our hearts and taught us to live. They live with us forever, within our heart and soul.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Those tissues are building a stairway to Heaven. Amber is all around you, so keep your eyes open. We never forget those who have touched our hearts and taught us to live. They live with us forever, within our heart and soul.


So true Kim. Some days I miss sweet old Walter so much - and I can almost feel him here with us. 

VC, I am so sorry about Amber. She's watching over you now just as you did her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, this is so tough to read just a week after losing Gage.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Amber i do what what your going through it was nearly 7 months ago i lost Sadie and 13 months ago i lost Meg just 7 months apart and very sudden and i cry every day for them i to just wish i could cuddle them.
I do have 2 more rescue and they have helped me to focus better.

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry you are feeling so sad, it bought tears to my eyes. We have all experienced your grief. Perhaps an album to scapbook to celebrate Ambers life woul help you remember the wonderful life you gave her ...and when the time is right, another golden to honour Amber, she would want you to be happy and love another furry companion


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

{{{hugs}}} a month is not enough time to even start to process your loss. It's a testament to what a wonderful girl Amber was that you miss her so much. Someday your memories of her will be sweet.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

When my husband came home tonight I just burst into tears. It is so hard to get through my head that we will spend the rest of our lives without her. Plus, I physically feel pretty icky. Eating spoonfuls of chocolate chip cookie dough to drown my sorrow for breakfast, lunch and dinner seemed like a good idea at the time....


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Julie,
to have some "blue" days are very normal. I know its hard but try and remember the good times with amber. maybe make a scrapbook. my mom did that when her flirt was so ill. I think that really helped her when she passed. memories are so special.

thinking of you tonight.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

I feel your pain. We lost Rufus in October (suddenly) and I think about him every day, his smell, his habits. He was our "first child" before human children. It was so sad coming home to no welcome. It was a month before I could walk in the house without crying. We have Murphy now which makes it a little easier but there's not a day that goes by that we don't miss him. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Julie....I really feel for you. I'm not much of a crier, but your post was tough to read through watery eyes.

I'm glad you keep coming back here, and telling your stories and letting our forum members support you in your loss...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I understand what you are feeling and wish I could give you a big hug. We are here for you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know the pain. Amber was such a special girl.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

oh, Julie. I don't know what to say. You are at a time right now when the pain is the rawest and most brutal. I know exactly how you feel-how much it hurts as the little traces of their physical existence slowly fade away. It is heart-wrenching and agonizing. As I type this I cry for your Amber and my Katie and for all of the babies that aren't here anymore-especially the very young ones. It will take a long time to make peace with what has happened-I'm slowly just beginning this process myself and it's been almost 7 months since Katie left us. I don't know what else to say, except to know that we are here for you.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Julie....I really feel for you. I'm not much of a crier, but your post was tough to read through watery eyes.
> 
> I'm glad you keep coming back here, and telling your stories and letting our forum members support you in your loss...


I am on this forum pretty much every day. Mostly reading. It is hard to explain. The forum feels like a special home where everyone owns a golden retriever. But instead of living in the home now, I feel like I am watching what goes on in the house through the window.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tears flowing as i read the post about Amber and the following ones about lost loves, i had to go lay on the bed and hold my KayCee and give her hugs for a few minutes. Just this morning when i woke up and her head was on my pillow and I was looking at her greying face, I wondered how much longer I would have my precious girl. She is 8 1/2, has an enlarged heart, has a "fat kidney", allergies, almost lost to annual vax 6 years ago, knee surgeries. I lost her littermate brother who had never been sick at all at age 4 to proheart6. How is she, will all her problmes still going strong at 8 1/2 and how much longer will it last.

i know what each and everyone of you has gone thru and it matters not if you go thru it once or 50 times, it hurts just as much. And to me this says we LOVE our dogs with all our hearts and i beliefe our dogs know how much they are loved. Why else does it hurt so much?


----------

